# loadit-Download-Plattform kostenlos testen und loadit-Abos im Wert von 1.000 Euro gewinnen [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Januar 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu loadit-Download-Plattform kostenlos testen und loadit-Abos im Wert von 1.000 Euro gewinnen [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: loadit-Download-Plattform kostenlos testen und loadit-Abos im Wert von 1.000 Euro gewinnen [Anzeige]


----------



## TAZ (5. Januar 2011)

> Auf loadit kann man beispielsweise Spieledemos, Treiber oder Multimedia-Dateien per Highspeed herunterladen [...]



Spieledemos und Treiber bekomme ich auch einfacher...
Und was für Multimedia-Dateien bitte? Werden wohl kaum kopierte Filme und Musik sein?

Kann den Sinn dieser Plattform noch nicht so ganz erkennen...


----------



## Zombiez (5. Januar 2011)

Geil, noch so ein dummer Usenet-Hoster.
Kann Computec ja gleich mit Usenext Werbung machen.

Sowas habt ihr eigentlich nicht nötig...


----------



## pcfreak26 (5. Januar 2011)

treiber, demos und das gegen geld, das richt ja schon fast nach abzocke, vor allem wenn kostenlos nur ein test angeboten wird. Sieht mir eher nach einer Abo-Falle aus. Für mich auf jedenfall nichts!!!


----------



## Torsley (5. Januar 2011)

pcfreak26 schrieb:


> treiber, demos und das gegen geld, das richt ja schon fast nach abzocke, vor allem wenn kostenlos nur ein test angeboten wird. Sieht mir eher nach einer Abo-Falle aus. Für mich auf jedenfall nichts!!!



abbo falle nur bedingt. das was da steht ist ja nur der offizielle kram. wenn da jeder up und downloaden kann, wird da auch alles hoch und runtergeladen. den rest überlass ich deiner fantasie.


----------



## Gamersware (5. Januar 2011)

etwas schwammige AGG's oder?
*...
*
*4.    TESTZUGANG*
4.1  Mit Aktivierung der Zugangsdaten ist die  Anmeldung abgeschlossen. Der Kunde kann die Plattform anschliessend  einmalig während des auf den Webseiten von loadit spezifizierten  Testzeitraums kostenlos nutzen.
4.2  *Nach Ablauf* des Testzeitraums ist die Nutzung  der Plattform *kostenpflichtig* gemäss aktueller Preisliste und  Abonnements-Konditionen.
...
PS:
_*Wer bestimmt* die Nutzung nach Ablauf? _


----------



## Lockdown (8. Januar 2011)

Weil es gibt da eine ganz Download-Plattform für ... sagen wir mal nicht ganz legale Downloads namens* iLoad*


*ILOAD <--> LOADIT* ... fällt euch was auf ? 

These : Kiddies verwechseln die Seite und tappen in die Abo-Falle.


----------



## Charlie Harper (8. Januar 2011)

loadit-Vorteile 
-.....
-.....
-.....
-keine Abofalle
-.....
-.....

 Hääää WTF!? 

Dass die Plattform keine Abofalle ist, soll ein Vorteil sein?


----------



## Mischk@ (9. Januar 2011)

Ich sag nur :

www.Share-online.biz

0,00 Limit@ Fullspeed

that Rocks !!!!


----------



## mkm2907 (20. August 2015)

Ist ein Download Hoster für gecrackte Spiele, Filme (auf deutsch), Musik und Anwenderprogramme für Pc.


----------

